# Having To Push Down HARD On Your Clutch? I fixed that in 10min!



## DjTechnicsSL220 (Jun 6, 2006)

So my clutch sucks like crazy. This morning I was driving it to respray my front bumper and I was so fed up with the clutch and how hard I had to push down and the annoying squeeking sounds when you finally get the clutch all the way to the floor to start up the car. So i bought myself a can of WD40 and sprayed all!!!!! into the housing of the clutch cable and now!!!! DFGFVGSDGDSFASFSA It feels hydrolic and Im not lying at all!!!!!!! the clutch goes down with ease!!!!!! and comes up with ease without stressing your foot no problem. I drove my car today for an hour just becuz my clutch felt amazing!!! any more questions just ask. Im soooo happy!


My 1993 Nissan Sentra XE


----------



## JohnnyWash1 (Jul 27, 2005)

I've been meaning to do that lately.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

You know what.....thats a sign that you need a new cable.


----------



## DjTechnicsSL220 (Jun 6, 2006)

No my cable snapped when I was headed to work in around November of 2005, bought a brand new one and installed it myself and it felt better than the old one, but I think there was no lube in the housing all this time. I just now did it and it feels great!!!


----------



## RallyBob (Nov 29, 2005)

I just swapped the tranny on my B13 last night. It's always had a stiff clutch cable, and I've replaced the cable twice before. 

Turns out there was so much clutch fiber, grit, metal and grease on the release bearing sleeve the release bearing could hardly slide at all. After the install was complete (with a new release bearing and molydisulfide grease on the sleeve), I sat in the car and depressed the clutch pedal....it was so light compared to before I thought I forgot to attach the cable!


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

So, I'm looking to buy this beater '91 SE-R and it has a sucky clutch.

Basically, the clutches first 1/3 of travel is super easy, and then I have to stomp HARD on the clutch to get it to go down, and it comes up quite slowly. It does release fully however, and the disc seems to be fine. Does this sound like a binding up cable?


----------

